# Problem z instalacją nVidia na ACer 1524 z GF go5700@KO

## burdi

Witam.  od 4 dni próbuję zainstalować sterowniki dla karty w moim laptopie FX go5700. Przegoglowałęm już chyba z dobre lub półtorej i bez większych efektów. Dodam iż posiadam Kororaa od niedzieli i jestem dość kiepski w te klocki, ale nie chce się zniechęcać, bo to strasznie fajna rzecz  :Smile:  Mam dość Windy.

ale specem od linuxa nie jestem ...

po kolei (nie ma tego wiele)

daje emerge -s nvidia

 i wybeiram sterowniki nvidia

typuje:

```

emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

```

wywala mi coś takiego:

```

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.18-kororaa1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.18-kororaa1

 * Checking for MTRR support ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg0

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 1.0-9755..............................................................................................

.................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Converting Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg0/usr/src/nv ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

rm -f Makefile

sh ./conftest.sh "gcc" "gcc" /usr/src/linux /lib/modules/2.6.18-kororaa1/build cc_sanity_check full_output

sh ./conftest.sh "gcc" "gcc" /usr/src/linux /lib/modules/2.6.18-kororaa1/build select_makefile full_output

make --no-print-directory -f Makefile module

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make CC=gcc KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.18-kororaa1/build KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/work/NVIDIA

-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg0/usr/src/nv modules

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.18-kororaa1/build \pROBLEM Z INSTALACJĄ nVIDIA

        KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-kororaa1 \

        KBUILD_EXTMOD="/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg0/usr/src/nv" -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-kororaa1/Make

file modules

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (            \

      echo;                                                           \

        echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";               \

        echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";      \

        echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";  \

        echo;                                                           \

        /bin/false)pROBLEM Z INSTALACJĄ nVIDIA

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions

rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/*

  WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-kororaa1/Module.symvers

           is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.

/var/log/portage/x11-drivers:nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1:20070620-131025.log lines 1-44/70 43% 

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.18-kororaa1/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg0/usr/src

/nv

echo \#define NV_COMPILER \"`gcc -v 2>&1 | tail -n 1`\" > /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv_c

ompiler.h

  gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg0/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc

-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-kororaa1/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers

/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Os -m64

 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -fno-reorder-blocks -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -f

omit-frame-pointer  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg0/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch

-Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -O -fno-common -msoft-float -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE

 -DNVRM -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=9755 -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PC

I_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_IRQ_HANDLER_WITH_PTREGS_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAG

E_PRESENT -DNV_OLD_MM_KGDB_BREAKPOINT_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_

BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg0/usr

/src/nv/.tmp_nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1: error: code model âkernelâ not supported in the 32 bit

 mode

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1: sorry, unimplemented: 64-bit mode not compiled in

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg0/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg0/usr/src/nv] Error 2

make[2]: *** [modules] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1629:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 975:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1.ebuild, line 185:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.18-kororaa1/build clean module.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/x11-drivers:nvidia-drivers-1.0.9755-r1:20070620-131025.log'.

```

Dodam, że:

include/linux/autoconf.h  Istnieje

include/config/auto.conf  nie istnieje.

Chciałbym użyć tych sterów dla AIXGLa, ponieważ to przekonało mnie do zainstalowania gentoo,ale chciałbym zmusić linuksa do pracy,bo to laptop.Proszę o jakies wskazówki lub rady z zachowaniem ich poziomu dla lakika:) 

Edit by Poe

[ code ] [/ code ] - prosze pamietac o tym na przyszlosc  

pozdrawiam i dizękuje z góry a posty

----------

## kurak

Źle skonfigurowany kernel, zajrzyj tutaj.

----------

## burdi

no wiec tak:

przegladnałęm make menuconfig i:

```

              Loadable module support --->

              [*] Enable loadable module support

```

JEST

```

            Processor and Features --->

               [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

```

JEST

```

          Device Drivers --->

         Character devices --->

         <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

```

JEST JAKO MODUŁ   <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

```

          Device Drivers --->

          Graphics Support --->

          < >   nVidia Framebuffer Support

          < >   nVidia Riva support

```

JEST

```

           Device Drivers --->

           Graphics Support --->     

           <*>   VESA VGA graphics support

```

JEST

co prawda agpgart jest jako moduł, ale  wpisany /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6  wiec powinien startować.

w takim razie co jest nie tak ?  Jakies pomysły?

pozdrawiam i dziękuje za szybkiego posta

Edit by Poe

[ code ] [/ code ]!!!!! 

----------

## pancurski

Kororaa to nie zupełnie to samo co gentoo.

Czy próbowałeś użyć innego kernela np. gentoo-sources.

Jaki masz procek, 32 czy 64 bitowy ?

Pokaż wynik

```
emerge --info
```

ps. zmień kodowanie w temacie, bo troche krzaczy

----------

## burdi

64 - bitowy, ale nie instalowałem instrukcji 64 bitowych, bo podobno są same problemy, wiec bym osbie już zupełnie nie poradził.

 lsmod wyrzuca liste a na niej:

```

agpgart                31308  1 amd64_agp

```

wiec moduł jest ładowany

co do emerge --info które podałeś:

```
Portage 2.1.3_rc3 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.

6.18-kororaa1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-kororaa1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 17 Jun 2007 15:30:10 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: 2.0.0_rc2-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r3

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gcon

f /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms stri

ct unmerge-orphans userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress

--force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/di

stfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/xgl-coffee"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amr ao aotuv apm asf async automount avahi avi bash

-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth browserplugin bzip2 cairo cddb cdr cli

 cracklib crypt cups dbus dhcp directfb divx4linux dmi dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr d

vdread dxr3 eds emboss encode escreen esd evo exif exscalibar extensions fam fam

e fbcon fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gimp gimpprint glitz gnome                                                                                      gphoto2 gpm gsm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal hddtemp iconv icq ieee1394 ifp imagemagick

 ipod ipv6 irda isdnlog isight jabber jack jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos kipi ldap libclamav

 libg++ libnotify libsexy lm_sensors logitech-mouse lzo mad madwifi midi mikmod mime

 mjpeg mmap mng modplug mono mp3 mpeg mudflap musepack musicbrainz mysql 

mythtv nautilus ncurses netjack network nforce2 nfs njb nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin

 nvidia nvtv oav ogg oggvorbis ole onoe opengl openmp oss pam pcmcia pcre pda pdf

 perl png portaudio pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime radius rdesktop 

readline reflection samba scanner sdl session slp smp sms speex spell spl sqlite ssl

 svg swat sysfs syslog szip tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev

 unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd via vidix visualization vorbis widescreen wifi win32codecs

 wmf wxwindows x264 x86 xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zlib"

 ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1

 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m 

maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" 

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty 

extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null

 plug rate route share shm softvol"

 ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="acecad evdev keyboard mouse synaptics wacom"

 KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001

 mtxorb ncurses text"

LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

..::Milu Edit: KODOWANIE to iso-8859-2!!!

----------

## pancurski

wywal z CFLAGS 

```
-mtune=k8
```

a CXXFLAGS ustaw najlepiej takie same jak CFLAGS czyli

```
CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

przy okazji zmień flagi USE, potrzebujesz wszystkich ?

popracuj też przy ALSA_CARDS, zaznacz to co posiadasz

Przy okazji: wg dokumentacji dla przecietnego kompa jednoprocesorowego MAKEOPTS powinno wygladać tak:

```
MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

CHyba bedzie lepiej jak nauke linuksa a w szczególnosci gentoo zaczniesz od poczytania dokumentacji.

----------

## burdi

Flagi trochu odchudziłem, zrezygnowałem z kilku opcji, co do -j2, to nie zainstalowałem jeszcze cpufreq... a właśiwie to zainstalowałęm cpufreqd, który teoretycznie ma sterować taktowaniem w zależnośi od tempreatury ( nie działa niestety tak jak powinno) i liczba kompilacji spadła na 1 bo laptop się przegrzewał. 

 dalej nie rozwiązuje to mojego problemu. Są jakieś inne opcje, o któśe można sie zahaczyć?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## pancurski

O ile się nie mysle bo zmianie CFLAGS i CXXFLAGS należy wykonać:

```
env-update

source /etc/profile

emerge glibc binutils gcc
```

informacji szukaj na forum

Co do twojego problemu, próbowałeś użyć innego kernela ?

----------

## burdi

nie nie próbowałem jeszcze.

Chciałem go jedynie skonfigurować do pracy, i jeszcze dołożyć COmpiza. Z live CD mandrivy 2007 wszystko hula od początku, wiec wiem, ze to mozliwe. nie mam też czasu na siedzenie nad gentoo cały dzień, bo wiekszosc czasu spedzam na uczelni, CO prawda  siedze po kilka godzin nad tym... ale musze sie jeszcze nauczyć.

po wpworadzeniu kodu końcówka zostaje taka:

```

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking add-on ports for preconfigure fragments... am33 arm hppa m68k mips

configure: running configure fragment for add-on nptl

configure: running configure fragment for add-on c_stubs

configure: running configure fragment for add-on libidn

checking sysdep dirs... sysdeps/x86_64/elf nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64 sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/x86_64 sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/wordsize-64 ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux nptl/sysdeps/pthread sysdeps/pthread sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux sysdeps/gnu sysdeps/unix/common sysdeps/unix/mman sysdeps/unix/inet ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv sysdeps/unix/sysv sysdeps/unix/x86_64 ports/sysdeps/unix nptl/sysdeps/unix sysdeps/unix sysdeps/posix sysdeps/x86_64/fpu nptl/sysdeps/x86_64 sysdeps/x86_64 sysdeps/wordsize-64 sysdeps/ieee754/ldbl-96 sysdeps/ieee754/dbl-64 sysdeps/ieee754/flt-32 sysdeps/ieee754 sysdeps/generic/elf sysdeps/generic

configure: WARNING: add-on ports contributed no useful sysdeps directories

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... no

checking for gcc... gcc

checking for suffix of object files... configure: error: cannot compute suffix of object files: cannot compile

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1629:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 975:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  glibc-2.5-r3.ebuild, line 1170:   Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

  glibc-2.5-r3.ebuild, line 270:   Called glibc_do_configure 'nptl'

  glibc-2.5-r3.ebuild, line 944:   Called die

!!! failed to configure glibc

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/sys-libs:glibc-2.5-r3:20070621-155539.log'.

```

----------

## pancurski

Najprostszym rozwiązaniem bedzie instalacja gentoo wg. handbooka, niż poprawianie instalacji kororaa. Niewiem jaką wersję zainstalowałeś, ale myśle, że problemy wynikają z konfliktu między wersją 32 a 64 bitową

niby mówiłeś ze masz instrukcje 32 bitowe ale ten komunikat sugeruje coś innego

```
checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu
```

ps. może troche nieskładnie się wyraziłem, ale padam z nóg po jezdzie na rowerze

----------

## burdi

Czyli rozumiem, Ĺźe powinien myĹleÄ, ze jest i686?

czy rekompilacja jajka od nowa coĹ pomoĹźe ? PrzeglÄdajÄc moduĹy i kompilacje jÄdra zauwaĹźyĹem kilka  niepotrzebnych rzeczy.

nie chciaĹbym stawiaÄ systemu od stage 1 ... coĹ jednak siÄ nauczyĹem przez ten tydzieĹ wiec przesiadka na innÄ dystrybucjÄ nie jest teĹź dobrym rozwiÄzaniem. 

wyskakuje mi teĹź bĹÄd, Ĺźe nie moĹźe budowaÄ executives ... to komendzie apdejtĂłw gcc, ktĂłrÄ mi podaĹeĹ.

pozdro

----------

## pancurski

Nikt nie mówi o intalacji systemu od stage 1. W tej chwili wspierana jest instalacja od stage 3,  i o takiej właśnie myślałem.

----------

## burdi

Dobra ... chyba sie zabore w wolnej chwili. 

CzytajÄc na stronie gentoo.org.pl znalazĹem opis instalacji 2006 i tam stage3 zoptymalizowany dla amd64. ale tak jak mĂłwiĹem, nie wiem czy to jest dobry pomysĹ .... wiec mam pytanie.

KtĂłrÄ instalacjÄ stage3 powinienem wybraÄ? mam amd64 ale nie wiem czy bÄde uĹźywaĹ 64 bitĂłw chociaĹź w sumie po to sÄ.... Zatem powinno byÄ x86 czy i 686 ?

pozdro

----------

## pancurski

Po pierwsze : najnowsza wersja gentoo to 2007.0 i tę proponuje instalować.

Nigdy nie miałem do czynienia z 64 bit więc niewiem co ci doradzić.

Polecam poczytać to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/list.xml?desc=1

oraz kawałek o tzw. Safe Flags na gentoo-wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Athlon_64_.28AMD.29

Po lekturze powinieneś mieć większa jasność.

Myślę, że gdybym miał procka 64 bitowego, chciałbym wykorzystać jego możliwości na max.

Po drugie: zmień kodowanie na iso-8859-2 i przeczytaj regulamin forum, bo w powietrzu wisi groźba zamknięcia tematu.

Pozdrawiam, ewentualnie moge coś pomoć na priv, w miare jak pozwoli mi czas.

----------

## burdi

wszystko co podaĹeĹ juĹź miaĹem przed oczami,Kodowanie zmieniĹem na linuchu juz dawno, nie wiem dlaczego nie dziaĹa, piszÄ teraz z windy.

Co do pomocy, to chÄtnie, moĹźe  w przyszĹoĹci  :Smile:  ale tak jak mĂłwiÄ chciaĹem dorobiÄ jeszcze grafike, bo mÄczÄ mi siÄ oczy i chciaĹem tego AIXGLa,bo to byĹ motor,ktĂłry miaĹ mi uĹatwiÄ prace (na poprzednim kompie uĹźywaĹem Ati Hydravision). doczytaĹem siÄ niestety dzisiaj dopiero, Ĺźe jedynym jÄdrem wspieranym przez zespĂłĹ gentoo jest gentoo-sources, ktĂłrego przy instalacji kororaa niestety  chyba nie wybraĹem. ĹciÄgnÄĹem juĹź instalacje Live DVD gdzie sÄ podobno juĹź skompilowane jÄdra optymalnie dla AMD64 ( kiedyĹ miaĹÄm gentoo ale pracowaĹo niestabilnie, choÄ wersja jÄdra byĹÄ parzysta)

mam jedno pytanie, ktĂłrego szukanie moĹźe zajÄÄ mi sporo czasu. mam obecnie start kompa  GRUBa, a mam windowsa jeszcze. Jak zrobiÄ, Ĺźeby startowaĹa mi winda, a Ĺźeby pozbyÄ sie obecnej instalacji Linuxa?

mam 7 partycji 3 windowsowskie dla NTFSa oraz 4 100 MB (boot) 500 SWAP, 10 GB reiserf i ok 20 GB reiserf.

pozdro

----------

## Raku

uprzejmie proszę o zmianę kodowania w przeglądarce na iso-8859-2.

----------

## burdi

 *Raku wrote:*   

> uprzejmie proszďż˝ o zmianďż˝ kodowania w przeglďż˝darce na iso-8859-2.

 

Taka wĹaĹnie jest   :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## milu

 *burdi wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*   uprzejmie proszďż˝ o zmianďż˝ kodowania w przeglďż˝darce na iso-8859-2. 
> 
> Taka wĹ�aĹ�nie jest  
> 
> pozdrawiam

 

Na pewno nie jest bo wpisujesz w utf.

----------

## burdi

kurcze u mnie wyĹwietla wszystko znakomicie .

 iso 8859-2

 wiec WTF ?

pozdro

----------

## 13Homer

Więc może zrezygnuj z używania polskich liter póki tego nie rozwiążesz, bo czytanie Twoich postów to mordęga. Nie mówią o tym, że to wbrew regulaminowi.

----------

## burdi

Looz postaram sie  :Smile: 

 czy ktoĹ jednak wie, co zrobic z tym grubem ?

----------

